# Any thoughts on this?



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have what appears to be a trail or a run going through my the back end of my yard.

I have voles as well so I know what those runs look like. This seems to be much wider than the typical vole run. I do have rabbits in the area....would this be a rabbit path/trail.

Looking for insight as to what I get the pleasure of killing here soon once it springs up in Omaha.


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Any thoughts on what animal could've caused this?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

No clue what caused it, but have you poked around in there? Is that just a depression or is there a tunnel under there?


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> No clue what caused it, but have you poked around in there? Is that just a depression or is there a tunnel under there?


Doesn't seem to be a tunnel. More of a path, where the grass is matted down.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Fox or Coyote hunting your Voles?

Are there any muddy areas on that path where you can see a print?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks too straight and consistent depth for an animal, but maybe. To me looks like a utility run possibly done late last year and killed the grass roots.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

My vote is for a utility or irrigation run that has now settled. Pretty man-made straight.


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

I thought it might be utility but there is no trench or soft spot. The grass is just matted/folded and it cuts at a weird angle through my yard compared to everyone else's.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where does it start and end? I've seen images like this before from an animal, I just don't remember which one.


----------

